# Thoughts about this mill



## SDB777 (Feb 2, 2011)

Was wondering what the forum thinks about this mill?

 *>>>>>Small bandsaw mill<<<<<* 



Too small? Not enough horsepower? Too flexible?
I know, China made too... But is it worth anything?






Scott (cheap enough) B


----------



## betterbuilt (Feb 2, 2011)

Buy something with some service and support.


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 2, 2011)

I questioned that mill a while back. I had just sold one of my old cars and was gonna by it just to be a test bed for everyone. Then circumstances came along and I'm broke again. Ow well, Joe.


----------



## gemniii (Feb 2, 2011)

A little over a year ago HF was selling a Hud-Son mill, basically a made in America mill w/ slightly lighter rails, but all the important parts were 100% Hud-Son. This new model is made by an unknown, and although it looks like a Woodmizer LT-10 head Woodmizer emphatically denies any Woodmizer parts.


----------



## danthe (Feb 2, 2011)

*woodland mill*

It is very similar or a knock down version of this mill.

Portable Sawmills for sale. Woodland Mills Ontario Canada


----------



## danthe (Feb 2, 2011)

*Woodland mill*

Look similar or knock down version of this mill.

Portable Sawmills for sale. Woodland Mills Ontario Canada


----------



## betterbuilt (Feb 3, 2011)

danthe said:


> Look similar or knock down version of this mill.
> 
> Portable Sawmills for sale. Woodland Mills Ontario Canada


 
Nice find. It sure looks the same, right down to the labels.


----------



## Walnut33 (Feb 3, 2011)

Not a band mill user, but I would stay away. General Industries is a pretty cheep manufacturer. I wouldn't spend 2 grand on a chinese made mill when an LT-10 is just 700 buck more and comes with the service. HF is not a good tool dealer for people like us who need tough, tough, stuff to hold up to what we do. Even HF's paint brushes literally fall apart.


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 4, 2011)

So ya'll would say "RUN, RUN FAST!!!"


Scott


----------



## gemniii (Feb 4, 2011)

Walnut33 said:


> Not a band mill user, but I would stay away. General Industries is a pretty cheep manufacturer. I wouldn't spend 2 grand on a chinese made mill when an LT-10 is just 700 buck more and comes with the service. HF is not a good tool dealer for people like us who need tough, tough, stuff to hold up to what we do. Even HF's paint brushes literally fall apart.


 I'm a wannabe BSM, so I've a great interest in this size, highly portable BSM. 

The saw is "made by" Central Machinery Industrial, not General Industries. CMI is the brand, but HF frequently "rebrands".

The LT-10 is $2,995 PRESENTLY and going to $3,200 March 1st, thats a diff of $1,000 to $1,200, not $700.

As I stated above the previous model of the HF BSM was a rebadged Hud-Son MADE BY Hud-Son and the support line went to Hud-Son (but it was sold under the another label). Hud-Son is a well established BSM mfg and has been in business selling sawmills since 1970.

So if this was a rebadged "Woodland Mills" saw I'd say "so what" Woodland Mills has only been in business since 2009. Their saw may be a rebadged HF.

There is another forum which discusses sawmills and they had the same opinion about the Hud-Son version of the HF mill, saying it was cheap chinese junk, until they found out it was made in America by Hud-Son. Dozens of posts along the lines of "I've never seen one but it's junk".

Thruout my searching I only found about two people who owned one of the Hud-Son HF mills, they both liked them and admitted the mills are lightweight. But if you only want to do a few trees now and then it was sufficient. And if you get to use a 20% off coupon ONLY COSTS $1,600 plus shipping, or half an LT-10 next month.

I'm not defending this one, I might buy one if I finally get to retire. But I get fed up with people saying things are junk when they have no knowledge of the item other than a picture in a catalog.


----------



## AndyB89 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey guys i have been reading a lot on this site but never really respond. i always wanted to buy a bandsaw mill, not really sure what i wanted, i would just be a small time mill-er so for $2000 is this a good thing? or should i get wood mizer? hud-son? i would like to expand at some point then maybe get something better. Sorry for high jacking your post, i just saw this and thought it would be a good time to post.  thanks guys your all full of knowledge and very helpful to many people just starting.


----------



## betterbuilt (Feb 5, 2011)

AndyB89 said:


> Hey guys i have been reading a lot on this site but never really respond. i always wanted to buy a bandsaw mill, not really sure what i wanted, i would just be a small time mill-er so for $2000 is this a good thing? or should i get wood mizer? hud-son? i would like to expand at some point then maybe get something better. Sorry for high jacking your post, i just saw this and thought it would be a good time to post.  thanks guys your all full of knowledge and very helpful to many people just starting.


 
With a band mill it's all about the gadgets. You have to decide how many you need. Is a $2000 mill gonna hold up to 10 logs? I'm sure It will eat them for lunch. Is it gonna hold up to 50-75? I think that's when you find out If its made to last. I spend about .30 cents a Board foot to have my logs milled. I can't justify owning a mill. I see the kind of money my sawyer puts in to his mill to keep it running and it not just pocket change. He has a woodmiser that's about 15 or so years old and I'm sure he's replaced every single part on that mil at least 4 times. I know because I'm fixing it all the time. 

One thing going for the HF mill is there aren't that many parts. 

BB


----------



## Walnut33 (Feb 8, 2011)

gemniii- i stand corrected.:msp_tongue: The angle iron on the bottom of the mill "looks" like 2X2 and unless that 1/4 inch I wouldnt trust it. I really wish timberking would make a mill like this and not want $6,200 for it. Those mills look SOLID. Plus I think a box style head compared to the triangular one might work better for quarter sawing.


----------

